# My baby is a bed hog!



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Every night I wake up to a baby that has squirmed his way next to me. And apparently, in my sleep, I'm moving over to accomodate him, he's again squirming closer, and I'm moving again. By the time morning comes I'm at the very edge of the bed, DS is right up next to me, and there is a huge space between him and DH!







And when I have him on the outside of me, well then dh is at the very edge of the bed, I'm right next to him, DS is right next to me, and we have a huge space of unused bed!

I'm not sure if there's any solution to this (but if you have one I'd love to hear it!). I'm not too concerned really, just thought it was funny! Anyone else have a bed hog baby?


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

My lovey is the same way! Except now that she's older (and not nursing every 5 minutes), she goes back and forth between me and dh. Which means that we are both hanging off a side of the bed and lovey is spread out (usually sideways) in the middle.







*

*except when I get a kick in the face as she's worming her way over to daddy


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha. Wait until your DS becomes a toddler!

I don't have a solution, but I'm pushing DH really hard for a king-sized bed. I figure if DS gets too close to me, I'll walk around to the other side of the bed and push DH into the middle.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

My daughter (six months old) is the same way, too! We even have a king size bed and it still feels way too small, especially since dd likes to sleep horizontally and rolls all over the place. Unfortunately our only solution so far is for dh to sleep on another bed (we all sleep a bit better that way) but that's only a temporary solution since I hate to have my husband exiled from our bed. I keep thinking that as she gets older she'll be a "quieter" sleeper, but from what I'm hearing from others things probably won't change until she finally moves into a bed of her own. Sigh.


----------



## kierenm (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha yea, I can relate- this is funny!


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladylove* 
Haha. Wait until your DS becomes a toddler!

This is exactly what I was thinking! DD is almost 2 and she insists on bringing her babies to bed with her when she crawls in with us every night (around 3 a.m.). So, not only does she hog our King sized bed with her own little body, she also crams at least three (sometimes large) stuffed animals and/or dolls into the bed with us too. It's definitely crowded! DH and I are always at the edges of the bed.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

This issue has finally motivated me to get dd to spend more time sleeping in her crib. She moves all around, crawls in her sleep and cries out as she changes positions. I love co-sleeping, but having her in bed w/us for the majority of the night is running its course. It's sad for me b/c I love the snuggles.


----------

